# My girls!!!



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations on your new colonies. 
Those bees need feed, though - quick. 

Best Wishes, 
-Erin


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

They do need a lot of feed it looks like.

Bigger Problem Though!

Arianna has some type of water bug or roach living in her mouth.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice pics. and congrats on getting your hives how long ago was thes pics taken. I got to ask what is in the box below the frame you are holding. Just curious as to why the bees are festooning at the bottom of the frame. Almost looks like they are drawing wax and there is nothing below to stop them.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

riverrat said:


> Nice pics. and congrats on getting your hives how long ago was thes pics taken. I got to ask what is in the box below the frame you are holding. Just curious as to why the bees are festooning at the bottom of the frame. Almost looks like they are drawing wax and there is nothing below to stop them.




Exactly the same question I have. It is very unusual to see bees hanging off the frames like that unless they are building comb. In a properly configured Langstroth hive, there should not be that much space under a medium frame. Is there an empty box (or lots of space) below the one you're working in the picture?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

I am a little concerned that the young girl is not wearing any face protection. Why risk eyesight? It is a real danger.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like they are clustering to me and they were opened on a cool late afternoon.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Medium frames in a deep box. Big mess coming.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

"I am a little concerned that the young girl is not wearing any face protection. Why risk eyesight? It is a real danger."

Oh stop! It is obviously cold enough that not a single bee is flying. I think its great to have the kids messing with the bees so they are not afraid of them.

but then again...how come mom is wearing one and not sugar on top? Come on Mom...don't be a whimp get that vail off...couple of stings never hurt anyone...unless you are allergic but that's a different story.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

please reconsider your inspection stategy. i buy a lot of equipment from newcomers who get used to handling their bees when they are not aggressive then go into them one day after yellowjackets or hornets or mice or robbers have been pestering them. protection is like a seatbelt in a car- when you need it, its too late. your beautiful daughter is only one mistake or a dropped frame from a rush to an emergency room. good luck,mike


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Quit picking on big sister. She's not mama. Once you are in a hive, they are most likely to remain in the same mood as when opened. If they do decide to get mean, they normally give advance notice, so you can close the hive and back off. I think she is a fine big sister for the two little ones to have.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

its easy for you to tell the mood of a hive after lo these many years of experience. this is most likely not the case with a learner. my appologies if i seemed to be picking on her- i assure you i meant the best.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

alpha6 said:


> Oh stop! It is obviously cold enough that not a single bee is flying. I think its great to have the kids messing with the bees so they are not afraid of them.


I would always suggest that when they (children) aren’t old enough to know better then the parents or older siblings should. A sting on the face is more likely to frighten them for much longer than putting on the same veil as they see the older ones using. 



iddee said:


> Once you are in a hive, they are most likely to remain in the same mood as when opened.


You have clearly had different experiences than I have.



iddee said:


> If they do decide to get mean, they normally give advance notice, so you can close the hive and back off.


Its those warning shots that can surprise ya.



iddee said:


> I think she is a fine big sister for the two little ones to have.


 I think she’s a fine sister too. Just, please be extra careful with the little ones.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

looks like a bunch of happy campers
feed, feed, feed

Dave


----------



## pbaumeister (Nov 12, 2008)

My little kids are not afraid of them. But holding a frame of the bees without anything sounds crazy. It had to be that it was cold and they are very docile bees.


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, you guys are pessimistic! medium frames in a deep box will work ok. anyone ever used a top bar hive? if you worry about the bees connecting comb to the box below, you can always keep this as the bottom box. or just cut the connections with a thin wire pulled between the boxes before you lift it up. I thought this was supposed to be a place for positive suggestions rather than scolding!

justgojumpit


----------



## France (Apr 5, 2007)

Not a word from the ladies since the pictures were posted? I hope the negatives did not scare them away? 
I am concerned for the bees though? 
They were obviously clustered and starving and not strong enough to go in winter..? 
(I hope winters are mild in your parts?) 
Not a good idea to pull frames when they are in a cluster. It breaks them up and they have hard time to reorganize and warm up, if at all? 
Lack of food will make recovery impossible...

Sorry to be negative, but, that is what those pictures - show and tell. . .

It is nice to see that young people start in this endeavour, only a bit too much enthusiasm, at the wrong tome, can surely lead to trouble. I hope that they noticed the empty combs and gave them a few gallons of feed if weather was still favorable???


----------

